# Ceiling Star Field How to



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I found this over at instructables.com. http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-create-a-fiber-optic-starfield-ceiling/

Amazing how much good stuff is over there and can be used for Halloween.

There's one picture to take note of is where it shows many strands of Fiber optic lines hanging from the ceiling. As he pointed out, it must be interesting to walk through them with the lights out.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Holy sheet that looks like a lot of work. Moving insulation, drilling holes, bundling cables... but the effect is really pretty.


----------

